# My Reo i tried to sell last night.



## VapeSnow (15/11/14)

Hi guys 

So i got sum msg from guys that pointed out i wanted to make a profit on my Reo. 

Just to explain this is not true and why my price was like that is due to this

This is what i paid for my Reo

Lp/SL Reo Grand R2350

Exstra Door R290

5 top caps with tubes R300

4 magnets R40

Button R90

5 bottles R50

Cyclops Rda i paid R1512

So that comes down to R4632

This equipment is two weeks old so is spotless. 

My price was R4200 including shipping so i did not try to over charge or anything like that. 


Im a honest guy and always do business very well. 

So sorry if anybody felt i was selling the Reo to gain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/14)

Ah, thank you for that explanation. I too thought it was too much for could not see from the picture that it was a SL (super light) Reo. Used to see them with the SL door on and then one can see the body as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/11/14)

Jip should have used this pic. 

Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/11/14)

Good that you cleared that up @VapeSnow 

If you had explained it like you did above with a better photo of the SL Reo - then it would have been much clearer for everyone.

Let this be a lesson to all - the more explanation you have with proper photos - the better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

I'm sorry, no offense, but you payed R4600 and now you want R4200 excluding shipping.

This is a problem I personally have with classifieds here in general.

Let me point out:

If I'm paying R4200, chances are that if I have R4200, I probably have R4600.

THEN I can choose the colour I want, the extras I want etc. 

How do you know I want that extra door you bought and five bottles. Maybe I don't care. So me, if I was the seller, I wouldn't charge for that door. 

People need to understand, once you've used something, it is no longer new. 

If it's in good nick, sell it for the max you can get (realistically).

If it's in bad nick, take what you can.

I'm just saying this as a buyer - I want a REO bad! But I know I can get a new one for R2300, and a ODIN from VapeClup and it will still be less than R3000.

Why would I consider your deal? I saw R4600 and moved on...

Like I said though, no offense, 'sales' puts a roof over my head and feeds me. I'm just showing you how your sale could be perceived.

It's not just your deal. I see deals all the time for Five Pawns for R300... Because they paid R350. I couldn't care less what you paid. I can get a new bottle for R300!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (15/11/14)

Just goes to show how a simple thing like a picture can cause a misunderstanding. So we all learn from this experience. I to read properly and you to post a better picture next time. Hope your taste buds recover quickly for that is one awesome Reo not to be able to taste from properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm sorry, no offense, but you payed R4600 and now you want R4200 excluding shopping.
> 
> This is a problem I personally have with classifieds here in general.
> 
> ...


I defiantly see your point. But all they guys where free to Pm me and we could have made a deal. 

There is always somebody that would love the setup i have and will pay the R4300. 

No offense taken

I know where you are coming from!


----------



## VapeSnow (15/11/14)

Andre said:


> Just goes to show how a simple thing like a picture can cause a misunderstanding. So we all learn from this experience. I to read properly and you to post a better picture next time. Hope your taste buds recover quickly for that is one awesome Reo not to be able to taste from properly.


Im drinking a lot of strong coffee and it seems to work. Just buzzing of all the caffein.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm sorry, no offense, but you payed R4600 and now you want R4200 excluding shipping.
> 
> This is a problem I personally have with classifieds here in general.
> 
> ...


Oh ya one more thing

I asked R4300 that is a good price due to it is NEW. But i do a lot of business on this Forum and guys always attend to ask a R300 or R400 discount. 

So i don't want to lower my price to much and then they still ask a discount on my low price.


----------



## jtgrey (15/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm sorry, no offense, but you payed R4600 and now you want R4200 excluding shipping.
> 
> This is a problem I personally have with classifieds here in general.
> 
> ...


@r0gue z0mbie he definitely practice what he preach . I got a great deal from him . 2 thumbs up to u bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I defiantly see your point. But all they guys where free to Pm me and we could have made a deal.
> 
> There is always somebody that would love the setup i have and will pay the R4300.
> 
> ...



Yes I suppose, your deal does include a Cyclops.

I would've gone with the title 'REO, HIGH END ATTY AND EXTRAS'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (15/11/14)

To be honest(also noting I never saw the ad), you should be allowed to set the price however you like it. If people don't want to pay your price, they don't have to... If you wanted to sell it for R100000, I'd think you were silly, but that's your price *shrugs*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

Moist said:


> To be honest(also noting I never saw the ad), you should be allowed to set the price however you like it. If people don't want to pay your price, they don't have to... If you wanted to sell it for R100000, I'd think you were silly, but that's your price *shrugs*



Profiteering off classifieds is an unwritten no no... that's why the natives got restless... they thought profiteering was going on because they couldn't do the sums and didn't realise it was in fact an SL and had all the extras.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (15/11/14)

Moist said:


> To be honest(also noting I never saw the ad), you should be allowed to set the price however you like it. If people don't want to pay your price, they don't have to... If you wanted to sell it for R100000, I'd think you were silly, but that's your price *shrugs*


@Moist that might be true but I am on this forum for the fact that we are a group of people that are here to support and help each other and not to make money out of it . Regardless what you are selling . There are plenty of platforms to make money from like Gumtree . I was under the impression that on this forum we are supposed to look out for each other

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

Moist said:


> To be honest(also noting I never saw the ad), you should be allowed to set the price however you like it. If people don't want to pay your price, they don't have to... If you wanted to sell it for R100000, I'd think you were silly, but that's your price *shrugs*



But you're just cluttering the classifieds 

This is a new industry with a lot of "grey area," overcharging, hoping people will pay for your buyers remorse and wishful thinking.

This will thin out... in good time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Oh ya one more thing
> 
> I asked R4300 that is a good price due to it is NEW. But i do a lot of business on this Forum and guys always attend to ask a R300 or R400 discount.
> 
> So i don't want to lower my price to much and then they still ask a discount on my low price.



Look I agree, you have very valid reasoning.

But I'm just pointing out as a buyer. And like I said, as a buyer, I've been trolling VapourMountain since they got their new stock. I saw a new one is around R2300. I know Cyclops are revered atties to...

I actually saw your add, and I honestly, just saw R4600 and moved on... Didn't bother reading further.


----------



## Alex (15/11/14)

The way I look at this, if a Reo ain't sold in the first 15 minutes.... price is wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

Alex said:


> The way I look at this, if a Reo ain't sold in the first 15 minutes.... price is wrong.



Ain't that the truth. Bottom line really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (15/11/14)

I didn't see any problem with your ad. I read that you wanted to sell everything as a bundle and i sent you a pm asking if you were to split to let me know about the Reo.

Your price was out of my budget unfortunately and I thanked you for your time in responding to me. 

I'm one the people that believe if you going to ask an arm and a leg for something then that is your prerogative. 

Everyone wants a bargain yes, but they should still respect the sellers price. If he/she sees it is not selling then they will relook the price. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (15/11/14)

Hmmmm. Ok so i learn origional price - a 3rd. It might be super light in real life but its super heavy on the pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (15/11/14)

Fair enough, I'm just speaking from experience in other forums as well. And I do agree that overpriced stuff should be discouraged. If I have overpriced stuff I know that I'd like to receive a pm kindly saying that my stuff is too expensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

